# Got one of those from behind the house!!!!



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Told you folks about the chase that happened yesterday --- "happened about a hour ago"---went behind the house this afternoon and in less than 5 minutes, young she dawg got bit by the 12 ga. 00 buck at 40 yrds. This isn't the same dawg that was chasing my labs but its still a dead dawg.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice , hope you get that Lamb Thief!!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats. i hope you can get a few more.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

all the dogs in the neighborhood are raising cane.. went out and i have a yote in the neighbors horse pasture letting out 3 sharp barks and then a howl. going after him tomorrow p.m.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice job kill them all!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

you get out and try again yet?


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

got out last night about 5 and the wind like to have blown the calls out of my hands and my rear got soaked before i could get back to the house. i dont think the dawgs could hear my calling. can't get back out there till sunday because of ball games. (i ump highschool baseball)--we have plan to hunt dawgs early, turkeys through the day and dawgs again late.


----------



## shot1187 (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome, like the pic.


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice good luck on the rest


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Job Autumnrider!! Sick em!!


----------



## leakytepeetaxidermy (Apr 11, 2010)

congrads! Believe it or not when ever I am fleshing one of those yotes to be tanned that all my neighbors dogs start howlin at me lol


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thats funny


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

lol it's a pup, nice.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*shoot'em dead---congrads*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

shoot straight and you will hit somthing...good hunting


----------

